# Soya milk temperature.



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

What temperature should i aim to get my soya milk to for foaming and what temperature should i use to pour the milk into the coffee for a reduced chance of splitting?

Daz.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Daz

58c seems to be the recommended standard.

I use the Soy TempTags to gauge the lower temp than standard milk. These react at 58c vs the normal ones which react at 65c


----------

